# Pied Galore!



## theurbanfarm (Jun 25, 2016)

These guys are going to be so pretty when they get fur! <3


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

They look so lovely as pinkies, such clean patches! Usually less so when fur arrives.


----------

